# Angeln In Groningen



## mark11 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Liebe Petrijünger,

ich möchte gern mit meinem Sohn morgen nach Groningen und umgebung, ein bischen an die Polder,Wehre usw., stimmt es das dort nur Catch and Release für Hecht gilt??

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen


----------



## Angelpedia (20. Oktober 2018)

Nein Catch und Release wird bloß gerne gesehen ist aber meines Wissens nach keine Pflicht. Solange der Hecht min. 45 cm groß ist, darf er mitgenommen werden. https://www.sportvisserijnederland....h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html hier nochmal die Mindestmaße auf der offiziellen Seite


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Oktober 2018)

Unter folgendem Link findest du die Sonderregelungen für Groningen / Drenthe.
http://holland-angeln.de/regeln/federatie-groningen-drenthe/

Genau genommen darfst du einen Hecht im Besitz haben. Ich rate dir dennoch davon ab, Hecht zu entnehmen.
Solltest du einen Zander fangen, bitte auch das Entnahme-Fenster beachten. Zander ab 70cm müssen zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## bombe20 (23. Oktober 2018)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich rate dir dennoch davon ab, Hecht zu entnehmen.


warum ist das dort so, wenn man doch einen entnehmen darf?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> warum ist das dort so, wenn man doch einen entnehmen darf?


Weil der Niederländern beim Hecht noch strenger ist, als bei anderen Raubfischen.
Auf der einen Seiten haben wir die Regeln, auf der anderen Seite die Kultur und die Mentalität der Menschen. Daher ist es von mir aus auch nur ein Ratschlag, auf die Entnahme zu verzichten. Ob man sich als Gast daran halten will, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil versuche aber auch immer, die Kultur und Mentalität rüber zu bringen, wenn es um Fragen zu den Regeln geht.

Erst gestern hatte ich zwei Niederländer von der Sportvisserij Groningen/Drenthe im Laden, die neue Tageskarten gebracht haben. Da war es ebenfalls Thema. O-Ton: "Ja, wenn man *Mal* einen Zander mit nimmt ist das kein Ding. Aber Hecht lieber nicht. Wenn es Mal einer im Jahr ist und kein großer, dann wird das auch kein Problem sein. Aber...."


----------



## mark11 (29. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen!
unsere zwei Angeltage waren recht schön auch vom Wetter, haben uns an Catch und Release Vorlieben unsrer Nachbarn, wo wir ja als Gäste waren gern gehalten.
Gefangen genommen wurden 2 Hechte (mein Sohn hat seinen ersten Hecht überhaupt gelandet) und sieben Barsche, alle Glücklicherweise geschont gehakt und ich denke unversehrt ihrem Lebensraum zurückgeführt!


----------



## mark11 (30. Oktober 2018)

Am Freitag gehts Richtung Stadskanaal, ick freu mir schon,haha


----------



## mark11 (2. November 2018)

waren Erfolgreiche zwei Angeltage mit meinem Sohn, 3 mal Hecht, einmal 70, ein 68 und nen Schneider von 43cm, alle wieder Wohlauf dem Musselkanal zurückgegeben!


----------

